

Ask HN: Validate my startup idea - ideationguru

Want to change or improve a part of your life?  We&#x27;ll help you get there.  All you need is new habits.  As your accountability partner, we help you upgrade your habits.<p>No matter what your personal or professional goal is, we&#x27;ll help you set goals, gauge their feasibility, and hold you accountable to help you get there.<p>- Get a better relationship<p>- Get a better job<p>- Write that book<p>- Lose 20 lbs<p>- Make more money<p>- Release that new product<p>- Work less<p>The idea is simple.  You pay a tiered membership initiation fee and get most of it back if you submit proof of progress such as images, receipts or written proof showing you are working towards your goal.<p>Membership pricing depends on how much you value your goal and how much motivation you need.<p>Example pricing: pay $500 per year and get $1 per day back (up to $365) if you make satisfactory progress toward your goal.  If you need more motivation or really want to reach the goal, we&#x27;ll adjust the initiation fee and daily rewards accordingly.<p>Email me [yuzshan AT google&#x27;s famous email address dot com] if interested.
======
Looksee
Accountability is a tricky thing. Mostly though, it requires a certain amount
of non-monetary social proof and community (on or offline familial, school,
work peers, friends) to really make that feeling of accountability 'stick'.
You need someone around who's like, "Hey, this thing you're doing is important
to ME that you finish/do it for no other reason than we like to see you being
awesome and happy, not because there's a financial reward."

Figure that out, and this could work!

~~~
ideationguru
This is a great point. Thanks!

------
dragonbonheur
Do you honestly think you can compete against wives, girlfriends, friends,
frenemies and family who could do the same thing for less?

